# How can a new  CPC certified get the experience



## LULJETA FIFO (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi everybody!!
I have been certified(CPC) since last December and I have applies few times to find at least a part time job  
 Everybody requires  EXPERIENCE.. Please let me know if you have any new ideas beside the Externship....to gain the necesary experience.. 
By the way I do work in hospital/ medical records..
Thanks
L.Fifo


----------



## AB87 (Jun 6, 2012)

I would stay where you are at and get to know people. If your in a Hospital Setting you should have a better chance than most since your already in. Try to find out who is in charge of Coding and go from there


----------



## AB87 (Jun 6, 2012)

I would stay where you are at and get to know people. If your in a Hospital Setting you should have a better chance than most since your already in. Try to find out who is in charge of Coding and go from there, Also see if you can do some shadowing or Supervised Coding


----------



## fwhitworth (Jun 6, 2012)

I would first and formost continue to do an exellent job in the position you are in now; then let them know that you are interested in coding and ask would they give you the name of someone that could help mentor and/or help you.  So many times staff forgets that they need good work history where they are working now.  Lastly, if you get a mentor listen to they, or if you chose not to do not waste thier time.  And, remember to look the part of a professional.  May your search bring you to where you wish to go.


----------



## bbp18@hotmail.com (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree. Stay where you are. When a position becomes available, you can put in for a transfer. They will definitely call you for an interview, since you are in-house.


----------



## lmbrents@windstream.net (Jun 13, 2012)

I totally agree!!   I think that I 'm better off trying to get a nursing job than a coder.......    I decided to do coding so i can work from home and I  to persue my goal to become an auditor..... But how can I do this if nobody is giving us new   coders a chance......


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 14, 2012)

lmbrents@windstream.net said:


> I totally agree!! I think that I 'm better off trying to get a nursing job than a coder....... I decided to do coding so i can work from home and I to persue my goal to become an auditor..... But how can I do this if nobody is giving us new coders a chance......


 
From my perspective, it looks to me that you have been given a chance....you're working in a hospital in the medical records department, and I can tell you that there are probably several hundred brand new coders on this board that would give their right arm to be in your position.

Everyone has posted that you should stay right where you are. They have given you excellent advice, and although I can see that you are anxious to "code", I'd encourage you to be the best medical records technician you can because you never know where your next opportunity will come from.

As a hiring manager in a facility who is responsible for bringing on new coders into our coding department, I often query my manager colleagues about their exisiting staff, and pay attention to new employees and how they are getting along; it's a lot easier for me to promote from within, since existing employees are already familiar with the software, the culture and the processes.  Keep a positive attitude and maintain an excellent work ethic, and you'll be able to reach your goals. 

Good luck.


----------



## roeslerje (Jun 14, 2012)

Absolutely, everyone has given great advice.  I would only also add this: Let your supervisor(s) know about your goals.  Try to phrase it as wanting to grow within the company and continue moving forward rather than wanting to leave your current job for a new one.  Managers love to hear that their employees are seeking more responsibility, and will probably want to give a good employee a challenge rather than lose her to a competing business.  Even though a suitable position may not be immediately available, it's wise to make it known that you have skills you are eager to use.  Your boss is a great resource for making that happen.


----------



## lmbrents@windstream.net (Jun 14, 2012)

I dont work in a hospital....... You must be talking about the previous coder.......


----------



## cordelia (Jun 14, 2012)

lmbrents@windstream.net said:


> I totally agree!!   I think that I 'm better off trying to get a nursing job than a coder.......    I decided to do coding so i can work from home and I  to persue my goal to become an auditor..... But how can I do this if nobody is giving us new   coders a chance......



Are you currently a nurse trying to move over to coding? I don't quite understand your comment about being better off pursuing a nursing job over coding. If you are implying it is easier to get a nursing job, then you are mistaken. The nursing field is WAY over saturated with new grads and all hospitals are requiring experience, so they are facing the same issues as new coders. 

There are no short cuts in life, you put in your time, you work hard and move up. Simple as that.

Good luck with whatever career you decide to pursue

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## mabernal (Jun 18, 2012)

*Internships*

Yes, I finished classes in December, having also passed the exam.  I felt so fortunate to get hired in January, but then was let go in April.   That was a bummer!  I really don't know what the problem was or why.  I'm not young either, but I think I'm reliable and I did well in school.  I've been fortunate to have one interview recently, but they "gave the job to someone with more experience."  
I wonder if organizations like AAPC could do more to help the new coders.  One way is to open up more internships through Project Xtern.  I was able to work one of these last fall, and it was a good experience. (This is a form of "volunteering" because it is unpaid.) I think that coders who have the knowledge and the willingness to train could possibly help convince their employers to cooperate.
If it's really true that there will soon be a need for more coders, I think it behooves the professionals in general to help others fill the gap.  We know that there will be a mini-crisis when ICD-10 is implemented.


----------

